# OCTOGOAT



## Student (May 8, 2014)

A goat and an octopus had a baby:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/goat-born-with-8-legs-in-croatia-1.2635952?cmp=rss

Apparently it also has male and female sex organs.


I sense a fursona being born...


----------



## Hewge (May 8, 2014)

It's neat and cute until you realize that normally when these things happen it's going to die young.


----------



## Lobar (May 9, 2014)

inb4 someone makes this their fursona


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2014)

That's adorable and fascinating! I hope ze (or whatever pronoun we use for hermaphroditic goats) survives.

Part of me is curious how heritable this trait is, and if Octogoat can produce viable offspring.


----------



## Student (May 9, 2014)

Nature does strange things sometimes.

The owner intends to keep the goat as a pet if it survives, which is heartening


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2014)

That is heartening.

It's Baby's First Elder God!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2014)

It looks pretty normal on the outside, except for the 8 legs, but I don't even want to know how deformed and broken it is on the inside...
I don't think it's gonna get very old :T


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 10, 2014)

Lobar said:


> inb4 someone makes this their fursona


I always considered making a second fursona that was a goat...and simply went by the name "Skapegoat". Hmm, why not have an eight legged goat?


----------

